# orange poop in newborn



## JabbersMom

I can't find anything that says what orange baby poop means. She's 6 days old and exclusively bf. (she had about 20ml total of formula in her first 48 hours due to a NICU stay, but other than that, it's been all bm). She's pooing enough quantity (now--we were worried for a day or two), but it's not the classic 'yellow, seedy' breastfed poo that I keep hearing about. It's orange, like a dark carrot orange. It's not mucousy or anything like that. I think she had one or two yellow and clearly seedy poops inbetween the meconium and the orange, but dh was doing the diaper changes, so don't know exactly how many...

We're also working on my engorgement issues--hand pumping only as needed until my electric pump comes in.

And she's also got latch issues that require us to use a nipple shield (my huge boobs combined with my not very perky nipples combined with her having had a bottle in the NICU combined with the engorgement means that nipple shields are the solution).

Any help you can provide would be appreciated!


----------



## merry-mary

You are fine! Breastfed newborn poop can be yellow, orange or anywhere in between. You're good to go!


----------



## kerikadi

I am not sure what it means but I have 5 children and not a single one of them had yellow seedy BMs. My youngest poos orange mostly, or yellowish orange.


----------



## oskie

Here's a good description of the various BF poops:
http://www.drjaygordon.com/developme...ricks/poop.asp
Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## moondiapers

My sister's baby has really bright orange poo.....my sister eats a LOT of orange veggies, lol. She munches on carrots all day etc.


----------



## becoming

My baby's poos were bright orange until he was about a month old. Interestingly, he also had a blocked tear duct and the color of the drainage was--you guessed it--bright orange!


----------



## JabbersMom

Thank you so much!


----------

